# A Bright White Coat



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Okay ladies, I am going to admit it ..... I VERY envious of all your beautiful bright white coats. How do you do it? Yes, Bailey is white but ..... not so nearly as the stunning white coats I see on all your babies.:wub: What is your secret? Give it up :chili:LOL


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

There are varying shades of white that Maltese have in their genetics. Some are just plain whiter than others. London has an ice-white coat, as in a very crisp, bright white. I don't use any whitening shampoos on my two ever. Preston's coat is also white (obviously), but I would call his a more creamy white...not ivory or yellowish, just not as crisp. Preston also has a LOT more pigment than London, and he has large spots of lemon on his ears & back. I did notice that London's coat grew whiter as she aged (she is now 2).


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My Emma is definitely a different( creamier) white than my 2 Diamond girls who are ice white. I don't use a whitening shampoo because I heard they are harsh.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Both my girls are very white.........once in a while I use a whitening shampoo and I condition more when I do. I use that probably about every 2 months....other than that, nothing........


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes has a very white coat. Just like Dianne I sometmes use Pure paws brightening shampoo but I do feel ilke it dries out her coat.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Earthbath coat brightening shampoo occasionally. It's completely natural.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce looks very white after a bath lol n then a couple of days later he looks off white hehehe


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Basically, it all boils down to individual genetics and luck of the draw.

Chloe happens to be one of those blessed with a very white coat throughout and no tear staining at all. We use a non-drying shampoo for her baths.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Cute Chloe said:


> Basically, it all boils down to individual genetics and luck of the draw.
> 
> Chloe happens to be one of those blessed with a very white coat throughout and no tear staining at all. We use a non-drying shampoo for her baths.


I agree. Nemo is from a pet/store, but he is super white and no tears staining at all.
I firmly believe it has to do with genetics .


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah both have a bright white coat. When they're sitting together,the hair seems to be the same shade & brightness,can't really see any difference as far as color. I don't use whiteners,don't need them & they're too drying. I did just recently try Tropiclean with brightners & was pleased with it.Sure did make their hair shiny & soft.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I seem to recall reading somewhere that the AKC recognizes somewhere around 30 shades of "white", and that a Malt can have any of them. 

Button has a lot of lemon spotting-- her ears and back have quite a bit of color in them. I personally think it's beautiful... sort of like caramel swirls in vanilla ice cream. :wub: 

However, one of the things you have to keep in mind when you see the photos here is that while many of the dogs here ARE ice-white, you also have to understand that most of the photography here is indoors, under artificial lighting, and that will change the apparent color of a white dog by itself. The usual culprit is ambient light, from lighting that happens to be turned on in the room. Most camera flashes won't quite overcome it. Incandescent light casts an orangish glow, and most florescent lighting has a blue or greenish tinge. Blue-tinged light can make a white dog look even whiter. Only pics in good sunlight or photo studio-quality lighting show true color.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler seems to be blessed with a very white coat as you can see by my siggie outdoors. I have been using Les Pooches shampoo for pets or Freeman human shampoo (which I use) and Pantene or Freeman conditioner. Have never used any whitener...he's 13 months old. I have a lot of allergies and the Freeman meets my needs so I thought same with Tyler. Daily brushings and that's about it.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler seems to be blessed with a very white coat as you can see by my siggie outdoors. I have been using Les Pooches shampoo for pets or Freeman human shampoo (which I use) and Pantene or Freeman conditioner. Have never used any whitener...he's 13 months old. I have a lot of allergies and the Freeman meets my needs so I thought same with Tyler. Daily brushings and that's about it.


Tyler is a gorgeous little guy. :wub: 

And I understand about the allergies! I don't have allergies per se, but because I had cancer treated ten years ago and got my esophogus burned during my radiation treatments, I'm extremely sensitive to certain chemicals. For instance, for cleaning, Clorox thows me into a coughing spasm, but Lysol is just fine. Most perfumes=bad. Most deoderants, hair spray, etc=ok. Weird how that works. 

I don't have a problem with any of the CC products, but then what I'm dealing with isn't allergy, it's sensitivity. The Day to Day shampoo has a vague coconut fragrance that's very nice. B)


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

remy has an ice white coat as well. i never use anything special on him except regular human shampoo/conditioner


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou's coat is white, I do use a whitening shampoo (Plush Puppy) about once every 2 months and a clarifying shampoo (Coat Handler) about once every 6 weeks. Her groomer uses an organic shampoo from New Zealand (she's from there and imports it into the country) but I'm not sure of the name anymore..but she's always nice and super clean afterward.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Nothing special used on Pepper for economical reasons, just good genes I like to think. ((wink))


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Be very careful with any whitening shampoo. Most of them contain a blueing agent which can be very drying to the Maltese coat. Another problem is that with repeated use you can also get a lite blue Maltese??? I know a handler that showed a Maltese and was asked by the judge if it was his eyes or did his dog look a little blue!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Pure Paws said:


> Be very careful with any whitening shampoo. Most of them contain a blueing agent which can be very drying to the Maltese coat. Another problem is that with repeated use you can also get a lite blue Maltese??? I know a handler that showed a Maltese and was asked by the judge if it was his eyes or did his dog look a little blue!!!!


Very true,it happened when I used CC whitening shampoo on Boo early on. He looked a bit dull & grayish/blue tinged until his next bath,and very dry hair too.:blush: Never used whitening shampoo again.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

momtoboo said:


> Very true,it happened when I used CC whitening shampoo on Boo early on. He looked a bit dull & grayish/blue tinged until his next bath,and very dry hair too.:blush: Never used whitening shampoo again.


 
When i used the CC whitening on Chloe it turned her purple and i had a heck of a time getting it out and i used exactly as directed. Never had that problem with Biogroom and now i don't use any whitening shampoos on them. I ordered the Brightening Shampoo from Pure Paws so hopefully that will help brighten them up some.


----------

